# Intel RST Driver & Control Console Thread



## 95Viper (Jun 26, 2011)

RAID: Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver for Intel Desktop Boards

*Updated 06/22/2011* (date in MM/DD/YY format)
Download here > Intel® Rapid Storage Technology (RAID) driver version *10.6.0.1002*



> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology is a Windows*-based application that provides improved performance and reliability for systems equipped with SATA disks for desktop, mobile, and server platforms. When using one or multiple SATA disks, you can take advantage of enhanced performance and lower power consumption. When using more than one disk, you can increase protection against data loss in the event of disk failure.



System Requirements


Spoiler






> Intel® Rapid Storage Technology provides enhanced management capabilities and detailed status information for Serial ATA AHCI and RAID subsystems. This application is supported on the following operating systems and hardware components:
> Supported operating systems
> ■	Microsoft Windows* XP Professional
> ■	Microsoft Windows* XP Professional 64-bit Edition
> ...






This technology provides support for the following features:


Spoiler






> RAID-enabled systems
> Redundant Array of Independent Drives (RAID) refers to multiple independent disks combined to form one logical drive. The main objective of this technology is to improve storage system performance, data protection, and increase fault-tolerance.
> This technology provides support for the following features:
> ■	Intel® Rapid RAID
> ...






*quotes are from RST help section

What features are supported on each I/O controller hub (ICH)?

Personal install (ver. 10.6.0.1002) Notes(just in case you may run into the situations):
1. You have to restart after the install
2. Personal experience on two systems:  One had to do a second re-boot to get the console to start service(.net service) and on second system had to do a re-install over the original and second re-boot to get service to start(.net service)
3. other than that no problems running(operating as should)

EDIT:

Dated June 8, 2011, however, just released on/about July 26, 2011
Update Intel RST driver
Version:  10.6.0.1022

Release notes are for version 10.6.0.1002, but, the file is labeled ReleaseNotes_10.6.0.1022.pdf

EDIT 11/16/2011:

Intel RST drivers released 11/11/11
Version 10.8.0.1003
Intel® Rapid Storage Technology 10.8.0.1003 Production Version Release Notes

Release Notes Quotes

Resolved issues:


Spoiler






> Resolved Issues in 10.8.0.1003 PV
> 
> 
> Reference No
> ...






This download is valid for the product(s) listed below:


Spoiler



Intel® 3 Series Chipsets 
 Intel® 4 Series Chipset 
 Intel® 5 Series Chipset 
 Intel® 5000P Chipset 
 Intel® 5000V Chipset 
 Intel® 5000X Chipset 
 Intel® 6 Series Chipset 
 Intel® 945 Express Chipset Family 
 Intel® 955X Express Chipset 
 Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family 
 Intel® 975X Express Chipset 
 Intel® E7230 Chipset 
 Intel® Rapid Storage Technology 
 Intel® X58 Express Chipset 
 Mobile Intel® 4 Series Express Chipset Family 
 Mobile Intel® 5 Series Chipset 
 Mobile Intel® 6 Series Chipset 
 Mobile Intel® 910GML Express Chipset 
 Mobile Intel® 915 Express Chipset Family 
 Mobile Intel® 945 Express Chipset Family 
 Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 27, 2011)

Bump... For driver update posted in original op under EDIT


----------



## Drone (Jul 27, 2011)

I just checked *10.6.0.1022* in device manager. It says version 10.6.0.*1002* and date is 20.05.2011. So they didn't change driver itself but utilities.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 27, 2011)

Drone said:


> I just checked *10.6.0.1022* in device manager. It says version 10.6.0.*1002* and date is 20.05.2011. So they didn't change driver itself but utilities.



Yep, looks like they made it a Production Version; instead of, just, a Production Candidate.

Quoted from the Release Notes pdf:



> Revision History
> Date/Driver Revision/Build Number
> 08 June 2011/10.6.0.1002/Production Version 1002
> 02 June 2011/10.6.0.1002/Production Candidate 1002


----------



## bogmali (Jul 27, 2011)

I installed the exe file, prompted me restart, and all Hell broke loose BSOD'd every time I restart so I went ahead and just re-stored to my last known/good file. 

What's the deal? 

Do I have to re-install windows again before it works?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 27, 2011)

have you got your OS on your ssd bogmali, and what version were you stepping up from.
I ask because i went from 9.6 to 10.5, i have an ssd(os) plus raid0(games/stuff) and had allmost exactly what your saying, I may have lacked the skills but i could not get it to repair restore or recover and ended up reinstallin(final time taught me t back up) i tried allsorts but nothing worked,
strangly after reinstall i put 10.5 on str8 away worked fine.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 27, 2011)

i don't have any Intel drivers loaded on the my SSD, it's all Microsoft that came from the Win7 disc.

EDIT: I see now that you have to do complete re-install and then load the drivers. Not going to do that since I don't have a back up saved.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 27, 2011)

ok , I didnt have a backup either, but this my main rig couldnt be booted anymore,

to be exact about it i think the "system volume" made by win7 install disk(i later put on intel RST 9.5 sorry) put on by win7 install disk despite picking the ssd for OS, the first time, in mine had been put on the raid hdds and not on my ssd with the OS (coincidentally sys volume is a 100mb partition win7 stores drive data used on boot to learn the drive config in your pc Afaik) 


and upon updateing to 10.5 something went very wrong and my raid array (mobo configed at time)dropped out of existence, with the system volume partition/folder  on it gone win 7 couldnt/wouldnt boot anymore and only a fresh install fixed it


i then thought sod it fresh install n all il try 10.5 on it now at the start and it worked fine tut, Bill sort it

i did have at that time an older backup with similar drive layout all bar the location of the sys vol partion which in that backup was on a 1tb lone drive oddly and despite it going back on it still wouldnt boot, it was backed up with paragon bacup tho which may have messed it up anyway.


----------



## Drone (Aug 6, 2011)

Drone said:


> I just checked *10.6.0.1022* in device manager. It says version 10.6.0.*1002* and date is 20.05.2011. So they didn't change driver itself but utilities.



For the people who don't need utilities and *do need drivers only* do this:

a) download ahci drivers
b) put that exe on C:\ and also create folder on C:\ let's say _ich_
c) run cmd as administrator, enter c:\ (just type *cd\*)
*iata_enu_10.6.0.1022.exe -A -A -P C:\ich* (iata_enu_10.6.0.1022.exe - example) 
(this operation expands ahci drivers)
d) now go to that folder and you'll find drivers folder there.
e) then you can update ahci drivers manually through the device manager
f) just point to the folder (x32 or x64)  


you need only 6 files from x64/x32 folder IAAHCI.INF, IAAHCI.CAT, IASTOR.INF, IASTOR.CAT, IASTOR.SYS, TXTSETUP.OEM


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 7, 2011)

Drone said:


> For the people who don't need utilities and *do need drivers only* do this:
> 
> a) download *iata_enu_*.exe* (* whatever the version)
> b) put that exe on C:\ and also create folder on C:\ let's say _ich_
> ...



For some reason, I cannot get that to work. I get an 'iata_enu_*.exe' or 'iata_enu_10.6.0.1022.exe is not recognized as an internal or external command' error.

However, downloading and extracting (7-Zip) the file from station-drivers gives the files you mentioned.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Aug 7, 2011)

I still get $hitty drive benchmarks since I went to the SB+z68. =(


----------



## Drone (Aug 8, 2011)

Arctucas said:


> For some reason, I cannot get that to work. I get an 'iata_enu_*.exe' or 'iata_enu_10.6.0.1022.exe is not recognized as an internal or external command' error.
> 
> However, downloading and extracting (7-Zip) the iata_*cd*_10.6.0.1022.exe gives the files you mentioned.



You have to run cmd as administrator and should be in c:\ directory


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks.

I was running an Administrator command prompt, but I did not <cd C:\>

Anyway, downloading the version from station-drivers and using 7-Zip works the same.


----------



## Drone (Aug 8, 2011)

No problem. Yeah 7z unpacks anything anywhere anytime.


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 8, 2011)

Drone seems to have a handle on this so I guess I will ask.

I just recently built my current rig and bought twin HDDs on the thinking I would get an SSD later.
But then I thought just for kicks to RAID 0 them together for now.

Anyways my RAID BIOS is 10.5 I was wondering how hard would it be to update it to 10.6?


----------



## Drone (Aug 8, 2011)

@ INSTG8R To be honest I didn't try it with RAID but I think the update shouldn't cause any problems


----------



## bogmali (Aug 8, 2011)

installation from within Windows was successful however upon reboot, my workstation still BSOD's with the AHCI setting Only workaround is I set it back to IDE

I'll do a benchmark comparison from the old setting and then I'll decide if I want to roll back the AHCI drivers.


----------



## Arctucas (Aug 8, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> Drone seems to have a handle on this so I guess I will ask.
> 
> I just recently built my current rig and bought twin HDDs on the thinking I would get an SSD later.
> But then I thought just for kicks to RAID 0 them together for now.
> ...



I thought the RAID ROM needed to be incorporated into the motherboard's BIOS?


----------



## Drone (Nov 14, 2011)

New update 10.8.0.1003 

11th of November, 2011

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...duct=Intel®+Rapid+Storage+Technology&lang=eng

Download x64 or x32. It's drivers on floppy but don't worry, just extract with 7 zip. Then go to
device manager right click ahci and update it manually, just navigate the folder with extracted drivers.


----------



## Drone (Jun 13, 2012)

Intel Rapid Storage Technology 11.2.0.1006

June 2012

Windows all

Download


----------



## Arctucas (Jun 13, 2012)

Drone said:


> Intel Rapid Storage Technology 11.2.0.1006
> 
> June 2012
> 
> ...



And the installer tells me that the 11.5.0.1149 I installed last month are newer than these.


----------



## Drone (Jun 14, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> And the installer tells me that the 11.5.0.1149 I installed last month are newer than these.



Your installer says this just because 11.5 (version number) is greater than 11.2.
Even tho 11.2 got released few days ago.


----------



## Drone (Jul 25, 2012)

Intel Rapid Storage Technology *11.5.0.1207* WHQL

July 2012

Windows XP/Vista/7 and now officially Windows 8

Download


----------



## Drone (Oct 19, 2012)

AHCI: Intel® Rapid Storage Technology Driver 
Version: *11.6.0.1030*

Finally full W8 support

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...l+rapid+storage+technology+driver+11.6.0.1030


----------



## Drone (Dec 6, 2012)

Intel® Rapid Storage Technology

Version: *11.7.0.1013*
Date: *12/03/2012*
Operating Systems: Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows Server 2008 R2

Download Page


----------

